# A friend just sent this to me from South Florida, Giant dolphin photo



## Boatjob1

A friend of a friend went fishing to Bimini on the weekend of the new year, Dolphin weights 112lbs. I do not know the rules of the IGAF or the whole story, but he set a new world record, Old Record 87.7 lbs.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

thats insane!!!!!


----------



## Framerguy

Nothing insane at all about setting a new world's record for any species of fish!! 

If all the data pans out, I would be very proud to know this fisherman and to own the photo he sent me.


----------



## lobsterman

Wow, now thats alotta bull!!!


----------



## JoeZ

Totally photoshopped and I bet it was an aquarium fish that he's going to try claim was free range. He caught that in a bathtub in Pa I'm sure.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

JoeZ said:


> Totally photoshopped and I bet it was an aquarium fish that he's going to try claim was free range. He caught that in a bathtub in Pa I'm sure.


That fin on the left is backwards...... For real though that is a hell of a fish right there.


----------



## Jason

Geeeeezum!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a studly bull!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter

Hell yea


----------



## Chris V

Something about that photo just doesn't look right. I have no doubt a dolphin can reach that size but the pic seems strange. 

I think thats Dennis Braid on the left


----------



## Matt09

Chris V said:


> I think thats Dennis Braid on the left


Indeed. 

That thing is gross looking. lol... Damn what a stud.


----------



## paulgallop

That is Dennis Braid and he caught the Mahi while filming a fishing show that was featured on Outdoor Sportsman a while back. They were targeting marlin and that fish hit the 1st line in the water. Dennis was also featured in another article saying that he did'nt realize how big the fish really was till they were back at the dock. The fish was "never" weighed but he mentions it was the biggest one he's ever seen.You think it looks big in the picture you should see the actual footage on the show.


----------



## Head Kned

Tred Barta was on the boat with him. He has an article on this fish in the most recent Sport Fishing Magazine. They weighed it at the dock and it said 60 and Dennis Briad skoffed and said the scale was broken. They cleaned the fish and ate it that night. Later Tred realized that the scale was 60 KG not Lbs. That equated to 130 lb Dolphin. It would have shattered the IGFA record, but being too late they said oh well.


----------



## cooldaspool

fish was caught in Panama by Dennis Braid. it would of been a record if they didnt eat it. check out article in june 2011 sport fishing, gives whole story.


----------

